# John Deere 990 rear end noise. Help!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

So I got the rear end put back together and took it for a test run. As was the case right from the start, when I step on the right brake, the tractor turns easily and is silent. However, when I step on the left brake, there is a seriously ugly growling noise in the rear end and I mean it's loud and gritty. My first thought since the planetary gear set, bearings and shaft are totally new, is that the noise is coming from the spider gears? Puzzled though because if it was a loose of damaged spider gear, it would make the noise from either brake being applied. Also seems to make noise when going fast as in high gear and maximum engine RPMs and you just come to a stop going straight. No noise slowing down but just as the tractor stops there's a short burst of loud growl. I'm snowed bad guys. What to do. Tractors parked until I figure it out but it's snowing right now.


----------



## Viper (Nov 28, 2012)

I think what you are hearing is coming from the brake, my 970 growls when I apply the brakes. It's done it since I bought it. John Deere has an additive that is ( supposed ) to help but doesn't


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Viper said:


> I think what you are hearing is coming from the brake, my 970 growls when I apply the brakes. It's done it since I bought it. John Deere has an additive that is ( supposed ) to help but doesn't


You know I was wondering if this might be a possibility. I might try hitting it with a stethoscope and try to make a positive identification. Thank you Viper!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> You know I was wondering if this might be a possibility. I might try hitting it with a stethoscope and try to make a positive identification. Thank you Viper!




Let us know what you find out Chris.


----------

